# Slumdog Idaho Weirdo Loses Keys. . . Again!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Once again, a man was found to have climbed into the waste tank of an outdoor toilet, but according to a March report in the Twin Falls (Idaho) Times-News, the emergency crew seemed to accept his story that it was all a mistake and not a manifestation of perversion. Rescuers from the town of Filer, Idaho, said the man told them he was just looking for his keys that he had accidentally dropped and had been in the tank for 15 minutes before help arrived. The man declined to identify himself, and no official report was required, but after the man was hosed off by a fire truck, he "discovered" that his keys had been in his pocket all along, and he drove away. [Times-News, 3-6-09]


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sounds like manifestation of perversion to me


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah crap! I lost my keys!


----------

